# Muhammed Suicmez signed with Ibanez



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 27, 2006)

Taken from Necrophagist.de

_Muhammed signs endorsement deal with Ibanez Guitars

Muhammed Suicmez signs an endorsement deal with Ibanez Guitars. The cooperation involves a whole new guitar model that will see the light of day in 2007. 

Other than that, endorsement deals were recently signed with ENGL Amplification and ISP Technologies, the manufacturer of one of the best Noise Gate Units on the market._

I find this freaking awesome!!!! 
p.s I'm gay and Muhammed too


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 27, 2006)

Man, guess them people that said Muhammed wouldn't get a signature guitar can stuff it


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 27, 2006)

My guess is that it's gonna be the warrior style Ibanez that we all saw pics of a while ago, don't remember what he called it... Maybe theres a chance it'll be available in 7 string format? Since the ones he ordered to begin recording on the new album are sevens...


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 27, 2006)

It's not often I feel compelled to say this, but, nice work Ibanez!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2006)

Its called the Xyphos. I hope they make a 7 version of it!


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Its called the Xyphos. I hope they make a 7 version of it!



me too! but then i'd have to buy 2 new guitars!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> me too! but then i'd have to buy 2 new guitars!



Yah man! 2007 is gonna break the bank!  and  hehe


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Yah man! 2007 is gonna break the bank!  and  hehe



yea no shit, good thing i have sworn off all ibanez guitars (hides RG7620 in the closet and his SR506 bass under the bed)  hehehehe


----------



## Alpo (Dec 27, 2006)

Ibanez is probably trying to cater to a different market. I mean, the only reason I can think of why they'd give someone as UG as Muhammed a sig guitar, is that they want to include some more radical shapes in their lineup. And the fact that Muhammed is pretty well known among death metal guitarists (and others too) should help them sell this.

I think it's a cool looking guitar, though I would never buy it. And if it's a seven, even better.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 27, 2006)

wow, mabye if they bring out that guitar he was playing i might even be able to purswade the other guitarist in my metal band to finaly get a 7 since he loves pointy guitars, but good work ibanez


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2006)

Alpo said:


> Ibanez is probably trying to cater to a different market. I mean, the only reason I can think of why they'd give someone as UG as Muhammed a sig guitar, is that they want to include some more radical shapes in their lineup. And the fact that Muhammed is pretty well known among death metal guitarists (and others too) should help them sell this.
> 
> I think it's a cool looking guitar, though I would never buy it. And if it's a seven, even better.




That's what I thought too, especially when they wouldn't give Rusty a sig guitar. He may not be the world's most known guitarist, but he's certainly better known than Muhammed.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 27, 2006)

if that comes out I reckon I'd take it over the Loomis sig...its so pointy


----------



## Alpo (Dec 27, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's what I thought too, especially when they wouldn't give Rusty a sig guitar. He may not be the world's most known guitarist, but he's certainly better known than Muhammed.



They have some high profile players who don't have a sig model, for example Jani Liimatainen:





I want that as a sig model!


----------



## nienturi (Dec 27, 2006)

Cool news.


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2006)

Alpo said:


> They have some high profile players who don't have a sig model, for example Jani Liimatainen:



Dino Cazares being another one.


----------



## Samer (Dec 27, 2006)

I saw that guitar up close. And man it must have been one of the coolest looking ibanez guitars ever!


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh hell yes. I'm definately going to try to get one of these.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm hoping this is only gonna add to the resurgence in popularity that REAL players are enjoying these days.


----------



## nyck (Dec 27, 2006)

There will also be a matt bachand(shadows fall) sig this 2007 from Ibanez...


----------



## technomancer (Dec 27, 2006)

Looking at this and some of the other things going on, I wonder if Ibanez is finally starting to wake up after the last few years of mediocrity...


----------



## NecroSamist (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh man... i have to have one...


----------



## noodles (Dec 27, 2006)

nyck said:


> There will also be a matt bachand(shadows fall) sig this 2007 from Ibanez...



I thought we were talking about REAL players.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 27, 2006)

lol, the dudes in shadows fall just get wasted and make out with each other


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 27, 2006)

Alpo said:


> They have some high profile players who don't have a sig model, for example Jani Liimatainen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has a camo RG too.


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2006)

Digital Black said:


> He has a camo RG too.



Dino's got one as well. It's fucking sweet looking.


----------



## nyck (Dec 27, 2006)

noodles said:


> I thought we were talking about REAL players.


The stuff they've been coming up with lately really sucked, but I like their first album....


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol, the dudes in shadows fall just get wasted and make out with each other


----------



## skinhead (Dec 27, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Yah man! 2007 is gonna break the bank!  and  hehe



So so right!

I have to save some money for the 8 and my custom 8, i have to work and save all the money!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 28, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Its called the Xyphos. I hope they make a 7 version of it!



It's also called the Jackson Warrior.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 28, 2006)

I want a Jani sig...

...I think his camo is a JPM 90

...but he does have a nice collection!


----------



## Alpo (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, Jani's got some really nice customs, and of course the camo Petrucci! But my favourite is still the red Destroyer, so pretty...


----------



## Carrion (Dec 28, 2006)

(Taken from wiki)
The xiphos (&#958;&#943;&#966;&#959;&#962 is a double-edged, single-hand sword used by the ancient Greeks. It was a primary battlefield weapon for the Greek armies along with the spear or javelin. The blade was around 60 cm long. The xiphos was good for both cutting and stabbing attacks due to its leaf shaped blade. It was generally used only when the spear was discarded.









HAWT


----------



## Lozek (Dec 28, 2006)

Carrion said:


> (Taken from wiki)
> The xiphos (&#958;&#943;&#966;&#959;&#962 is a double-edged, single-hand sword used by the ancient Greeks. It was a primary battlefield weapon for the Greek armies along with the spear or javelin. The blade was around 60 cm long. The xiphos was good for both cutting and stabbing attacks due to its leaf shaped blade. It was generally used only when the spear was discarded.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I thought he had Turkish origins, surprising choice for a name.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 28, 2006)

thats a damn good point man i didnt notice that, hmm


----------



## Alpo (Dec 29, 2006)

I think the name is just something that sounds cool. I don't think Muhammed or Ibanez really care whether the name of the model has anything to do with Muhammed's turkish roots.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2006)

that _is_ kinda ironic though. But chances are, if the Greeks had that weapon, so did the Trojans.


----------



## Lozek (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll ask the missus, she'll probably state that the Turks invented it first anyway


----------



## Samer (Dec 29, 2006)

He has EMG's in the guitar in that pic, when i saw him play live it looked like he had dimarzios in it. 

I wonder what it will ship with?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 29, 2006)

Samer said:


> He has EMG's in the guitar in that pic, when i saw him play live it looked like he had dimarzios in it.
> 
> I wonder what it will ship with?



It's definitely not shipping with EMGs, there are pics of the production model floating around.


----------



## Makelele (Dec 29, 2006)

The Xyphos ships with Dimarzio Diactivators. Don't ask me what they are, because I've never heard about them.

Here's some specs from Thomann.de:

Ibanez XPT700-RCM, X-Serie - Xiphos, E-Guitar, Mahogany Body, Maple Top, 5-pcs. neck-trough Mahogany/Walnut Neck, Roswewood Fretboard, 24 Jumbo Frets, Reversed Shark Tooth Inlays, Edge III Tremolo, cosmo black Hardware, DiMarzio DiActivator Humbucker at Neck and Bridge, Color: Red Chameleon, incl. Case and Strap

http://www.thomann.de/fi/ibanez_xpt700_rch.htm


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 29, 2006)

So that is how they will be. No 7 string version then?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 29, 2006)

Seedawakener said:


> So that is how they will be. No 7 string version then?



Apparently not... it's also weird that they have expensive body woods and theoretically expensive pups with that crappy trem...


----------



## Carrion (Dec 29, 2006)

Why did they have to put such a shitty trem on such an awesome guitar. Reversed headstock, neckthough, mahogany. WHYYY!!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 30, 2006)

I just came thrice!


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah I thought the edge III was for Ibanez low end guitars only. Probably somethings wrong with the info.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 30, 2006)

That's the trem in the photos of it though.

Just swap the bitch for an OFR.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 30, 2006)

...600 quid for a neckthru IBZ like that...I'd settle for changing the trem


----------



## Naren (Dec 30, 2006)

Makelele said:


> The Xyphos ships with Dimarzio Diactivators. Don't ask me what they are, because I've never heard about them.
> 
> Here's some specs from Thomann.de:
> 
> ...



That's a slick looking guitar. I've only heard a few songs by Necrophagist (and there was that one movie called Necrophagist), so I can't say what I think about the band or the guitarist (don't have enough material to comment), but the guitar itself looks pretty cool. It's like a weird mixture of a V and an explorer, then kind of twisted.


----------



## NecroSamist (Dec 30, 2006)

Whenever i saw them live it looked like it had EMG's.... who knows..


----------



## Ryan (Dec 30, 2006)

NecroSamist said:


> Whenever i saw them live it looked like it had EMG's.... who knows..



I think that was a LACS guitar though..


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 31, 2006)

That is one sick guitar!


----------



## NecroSamist (Dec 31, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I think that was a LACS guitar though..


 
No, it was an Ibanez, (when i saw them anyway) it's the same one thats shown in all the pics of him that've been around lately.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 31, 2006)

NecroSamist said:


> No, it was an Ibanez, (when i saw them anyway) it's the same one thats shown in all the pics of him that've been around lately.



LACS = Ibanez Custom Shop.


----------



## GTR0B (Jun 4, 2007)

Confirmed chaps. I got this pic form Jemsite, dude on the ESP boards pointed me in that direction.

Looks like it's gonna be a killer guitar


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (Jun 4, 2007)

ESPlayer said:


> Confirmed chaps. I got this pic form Jemsite, dude on the ESP boards pointed me in that direction.
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be a killer guitar



 
wasnt this confirmed months ago? I think they're already for sale dude check musiciansfriend and music123.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 4, 2007)

March_of_the_Mutes said:


> wasnt this confirmed months ago? I think they're already for sale dude check musiciansfriend and music123.



Count the number of tuning peg holes


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 4, 2007)

FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Carrion (Jun 4, 2007)

Holy, fucking, shit.


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (Jun 4, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Count the number of tuning peg holes



ahh my bad i thought those were pictures from the ibanez video put out months ago of muhammed describing the guitar and showing it off.
Thats pretty damn cool 
I dont really listen to his music does he use a 7 string version of that guitar in any of his music or is this just made because of all the suggestions ibanez has been getting for a 7 string version made by their forum.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 4, 2007)

Speaking of Xiphos, have you guys seen this?

Ibanez :: Summer Slaughter Giveaway






They're putting on display at each leg of the tour. It looks freakin awesome up close.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 4, 2007)

March_of_the_Mutes said:


> ahh my bad i thought those were pictures from the ibanez video put out months ago of muhammed describing the guitar and showing it off.
> Thats pretty damn cool
> I dont really listen to his music does he use a 7 string version of that guitar in any of his music or is this just made because of all the suggestions ibanez has been getting for a 7 string version made by their forum.



He's using a seven string on the new album. My guess would be the new album will be next year and the 7 string Xiphos will be debuted at winter NAMM this year


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2007)

technomancer said:


> He's using a seven string on the new album. My guess would be the new album will be next year and the 7 string Xiphos will be debuted at winter NAMM this year



IIRC, Dino was getting a 7 string Xiphos.


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 4, 2007)

technomancer said:


> He's using a seven string on the new album. My guess would be the new album will be next year and the *7 string Xiphos will be debuted at winter NAMM this year*



You're getting my hopes up. And that's hard to do with an Ibanez.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm really getting into Necrophagist <3


----------



## Kakaka (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok. I know this is an old thread, but since I didn't see any pics of it around, here it is (posted in a proper thread):






Notice 'tis an EMG loaded axe. EMG is cool!


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 8, 2008)

Lol at inlay.

looking forward to some 7-stringing on the new album.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 8, 2008)

was expecting the inlays to be way bigger
still awesome tho
new album is ganna pwn n00bs


----------



## technomancer (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah that pic has been posted before. A production seven string Xiphos has also been confirmed.


----------



## Martin_777 (Jan 8, 2008)

The XPT707FX-GCM is available in February at Thomann for 888 Euros including case and strap. Don't know how much the price is in the US but i bet it's less.  

Specs:
- Mahogany Body
- Maple Top
- 5-pcs Walnut/Mahogany thru-neck
- Rosewood Fretboard
- 24 Jumbo Frets
- reversed Sharktooth Inlays
- Gibraltar Custom-7 Bridge
- black Cosmo Hardware 
- DiMarzio DiActivator7 Humbuckers
- Colour: Grey Chameleon
- incl. Case & Strap 

I wonder how Grey chameleon looks like. I'm waiting for pics from NAMM. A fixed bridge sucks.


----------

